# NGD: Bernie Rico Jr. Jekyll 727S "slim" custom! (56k...just prepare yourselves :) )



## jsousa (May 10, 2010)

From the evolutionary minds of Bernie and myself comes the latest and greatest out of his shop in Hesperia, CA: The Jekyll 727S "slim" !!!

Specs:
- 7 String
- Mahogany body wings 
- Mahogany neck-thru, 17mm @ 1st, 19mm @ 12th
- Body 1.25" contour to .5" (sort of like Ibanez Sabers)
- 26 3/16" Scale
- Ebony fretboard
- 27 Stainless steel frets (6100-ish)
- Metallic Purple finish
- In-line reversed headstock
- Side dots only
- White binding on neck/headstock
- Dimarzio Crunch Lab/Liquifire, Direct mounted
- Kahler Pro
- Sperzel locking tuners
- 1 volume, 3-way petrucci toggle, 2-way coil split
- Lipstick jack
- All Black Hardware
- Tuned to A-standard 10-56


It is truly a marvel of handmade guitar art. The guitar quality is impeccable!


I will admit I waited many months longer then promised. But in the end, the wait was worth it, and the wait was still shorter then any other custom shop I know of. 

*BIGGG shoutout to my good friend Nick (zimbloth) as he MAJORLY hooked it up. He and Rico originally collaborated for the "slim line" design, I just took it a step further *

The guitar sounds phenominal, and that is with the stock Dimarzios (which are good to many, but I would say bare knuckles surpass them in many ways.) You'll see what I mean by the brief tone demo in the youtube video. The guitar is very well balanced, I feel that the slightly extended scale combined with the 7 strings makes for this to be possible. I personally have never owned a guitar with a Kahler, but the tremolo is very smooth, responsive, little to no sustain issues, and is awesome that it didnt route through the entire body. It also (outside ibanez tremolos) is the highest quality tremolo I've ever seen! I love sperzels, and those are as expected, as far as being high quality and lightweight. Being a thin guitar (very thin!) it is super light weight, mahogany contributing to this factor, but it sounds FAR from thin. It can be super tight and djenty when I want, but sounds completely monstrous, regardless of the thin factor, which I contribute to the mahogany construction and little body routing.

The finish is amazing. The metallic purple sparkles similarly to the new JPX it seems, and is glossy as hell - like a car finish or something. Super nice. Fit and finish of everything else is as expected from Mr. Rico. The guy just knows his shit. (He managed to get a SUPER dark piece of ebony. its awesome!!!) Action was great out of the box, tremolo and tuning super stable (more then any floyd out of the box...)

Unfortunately the guitar is with my tech right now undergoing some minor surgery, as it awaits the installation of these bkp covered coldsweats (which I am proud of and super-psyched to hear) and needs some very minor routing done in order to fit (professionally/perfectly of course):









Now here are some preliminary photos/video I have done while I await the guitar's final build specs  
I plan to update this thread on its return from my tech.
But first...some music to set the mood 










Pictures: 
(sorry for any lack of photography skill/good lighting. the awesome metallic purple is near impossible to capture)
















Body Thickness:





















Neck Thickness:
















Couple shitty in-case pics:


















Video:
(don't mind the audio/video quality, was recorded with an onboard webcam, when the new pickups are installed, I will have a higher quality video)



Let me know what you guys think


----------



## -Nolly- (May 10, 2010)

Hah, damn, I've got a picture of that guitar that was taken at the Rico shop, I had no idea it was yours. 
It's EPICly sexy, though I wouldn't have chosen to go with camo pickups in there.

Also, 17mm at the nut.. crazy!


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 10, 2010)

Absolutely fucking amazing


----------



## jsousa (May 10, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Hah, damn, I've got a picture of that guitar that was taken at the Rico shop, I had no idea it was yours.
> It's EPICly sexy, though I wouldn't have chosen to go with camo pickups in there.



haha thanks man

dont dig the camo pups in it? i personally love it


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 10, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> It's EPICly sexy, though I wouldn't have chosen to go with camo pickups in there.



I'd have to agree with this. I'm afraid the camo pickups would really clash with that beautiful finish.
But hey, she's your baby...do what you want with her!


----------



## jbcrazy (May 10, 2010)

I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leonardo7 (May 10, 2010)

I think thats a very original looking hot hot purple guitar with white binding! Mahogany neck thru


----------



## kmanick (May 10, 2010)

the guitars looks great.
the audio is horrible though so I really can't tell what this thing sounds like,
which really bums me out becuase my Rico is all mahogany too and I went with 
the Crunchlag/Liquifire in mine as well and I'm really interested to know how it's going to sound.
Is that a "Fixed bridge" kahler or a whammy kahler?


----------



## zimbloth (May 10, 2010)

Epic! Glad it came out so well, and thanks again for the bidness


----------



## technomancer (May 10, 2010)

Wow that's sweet, love the finish.

I'm curious to see how those pups look in the guitar 

I wish I could get more into BRJs shapes, I would have bought myself one by now to try out.


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2010)

Hot damn! That is a fucking skinny guitar. Looks great.


----------



## jsousa (May 10, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> I'd have to agree with this. I'm afraid the camo pickups would really clash with that beautiful finish.
> But hey, she's your baby...do what you want with her!



they are actually quite a bit darker in real life then depicted in the picture nick took of them. I think it matches quite nicely, if slightly extravagant


----------



## Elijah (May 10, 2010)

Well then we need more pics to see what you speak of!
God DAMN though, what a score! Fantastic looking guitar you have yourself there


----------



## Sepultorture (May 10, 2010)

that stupid webcam sound dampening shit sucks


----------



## jsousa (May 10, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> that stupid webcam sound dampening shit sucks



yea its fucking annoying, but no worries, ill record another video when the guitar returns with the bkps. if you watch my silver rico video (youtube) it was recorded with a canon g10 digital cam, which sounds much better; about as good without having a real mic or direct-in method


----------



## Cancer (May 10, 2010)

Any reason why you opted for the Kahler 8 string trem?


Btw, this guitar is sick.


----------



## jsousa (May 10, 2010)

Cancer said:


> Any reason why you opted for the Kahler 8 string trem?
> 
> 
> Btw, this guitar is sick.



I opted for this bridge because most of the time i dont use the trem but need the option to lockdown and love fine tuners, so the kahler was the best bet. Its also a plus it has minimal body routing


----------



## vhmetalx (May 10, 2010)

WHAT THE SHIT THATS SO EFFING THIN


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 10, 2010)

Oh lordy.....that's just ridiculously awesome.....I think that it might be the first 7 where I wouldn't wish to change a thing....

HUGE Congratulations!


----------



## AvantGuardian (May 10, 2010)

Congrats man! That is one sexy guitar. The slim Jekyll is my new favorite BRJ shape.


----------



## paintkilz (May 10, 2010)

thats sick.


only thing i would think could make it better was if it was Keiths spalted maple in this build...amazing..love the thinness


----------



## trippled (May 10, 2010)

This definately takes my GAS for a rico into a whole new level.
Could be cool if you posted some pics of the back.


----------



## MFB (May 10, 2010)

Not gonna lie, that thing is pretty tits man


----------



## Customisbetter (May 10, 2010)

Fucking hell! That is the first BRJ that i totally love.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 10, 2010)

...wow.
my fav guitar ive seen here in a LONG time. if that had a diff bridge id shit myself in excitement.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 10, 2010)

Fucking gorgeous!


----------



## SirToastalot (May 10, 2010)

That looks pretty slick and I'm not usually a fan of metallic finishes. The binding on the headstock is mighty perdy as well.

The slanted humbucker looks so much better on a painted guitar, I get the impression that it looks off on a natural finish. Am I the only one here?


----------



## Apophis (May 10, 2010)

looks and sounds awesome, pure win


----------



## gunshow86de (May 10, 2010)

That's pure sex! My favorite Rico I've seen (sorry other Rico owners).


----------



## EliNoPants (May 10, 2010)

oh dude, that finish is pure sex, we can all sit around and say "well i'd like this spec or that to be different" all we want, but anyone who isn't in love with that finish has just got to be fuckin blind


----------



## BenInKY (May 10, 2010)

You're a great player and that's an awesome guitar! Hope you record a higher fidelity video though. Sounded like crap!


----------



## loktide (May 10, 2010)

wow, that's one of the most amazing-looking ricos i've seen


----------



## JoshuaLogan (May 10, 2010)

Damn, that body is extremely thin.


----------



## yacker (May 10, 2010)

That's pretty bitchin dude, when you get it back can you take some pictures of the back? I'd like to see how the neck blends into the body.


----------



## GeoMantic (May 10, 2010)

I think white pickups would have looked much nicer instead of camo, but hey, it is your guitar. It looks incredible either way, definitely one of the best NGD threads that I've seen in a while.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 10, 2010)

Well, it seems to me that I have a favorite new shape... That shape mixed with such a slim body is orgasmic. I'm not a big fan of solid finishes... But that one... It kind of makes me regret having ordered my DC727 in tung oil.


----------



## BrainArt (May 10, 2010)

Holy shit, dude! That just screams sexy.


----------



## zimbloth (May 10, 2010)

For those who are curious, this guitar was part of a special run I'm doing with Bernie of slim-line Jekyll 7s and 8s for my store. Joe wanted his a little bit different and got his modded, but the basic idea is the same:

Jekyll 727 or 828
Slim line body
Full binding (body, neck, and headstock)
Original Floyd Rose 7 trem (or Hipshot on the 8s)
DiMarzio Crunch Lab/Liqiuifire (7s), Bare Knuckles (8s)
Ebony board with no inlays
Stainless Steel frets
Reverse in-line headstock
Mahogany body and neck
Thin 'shred neck' profile
20" fingerboard radius
Locking Tuners
26 1/4 scale (7s), 27 1/2 scale (8s)
Choice of solid color/metallic finish (ie: gun metal gray, snow white, metallic copper, blood red, metallic purple, black, dark army green, etc).

A few of the initial run of 8 guitars are still available, in both 7 and 8-strings if interested.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (May 10, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> For those who are curious, this guitar was part of a special run I'm doing with Bernie of slim-line Jekyll 7s and 8s for my store. Joe wanted his a little bit different and got his modded, but the basic idea is the same:
> 
> Jekyll 727 or 828
> Slim line body
> ...



Pics/info/prices anywhere?


----------



## zimbloth (May 10, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Pics/info/prices anywhere?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...-8-string-custom-run-from-the-axe-palace.html


----------



## Izebecool (May 10, 2010)

This guitar makes me want a BRJ now. FUCK.


----------



## Rokkaholic (May 10, 2010)

Holy fuck thats beautiful. Bonus points for purple


----------



## MetalGravy (May 10, 2010)

METALLIC PURPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! om nom nom nom


----------



## budda (May 10, 2010)

Loving your finish choice, sir


----------



## Triple7 (May 10, 2010)

That has got to be the sexiest Rico I have seen so far, congrats dude!


----------



## theo (May 10, 2010)

Personally I would leave the Dimarzio Pups in there.. 
what are you doing with them once you've had them removed? you should sell them to me


----------



## jsousa (May 10, 2010)

yacker said:


> That's pretty bitchin dude, when you get it back can you take some pictures of the back? I'd like to see how the neck blends into the body.



will do man 



Josh Geohagan said:


> I think white pickups would have looked much nicer instead of camo, but hey, it is your guitar. It looks incredible either way, definitely one of the best NGD threads that I've seen in a while.





Alberto7 said:


> Well, it seems to me that I have a favorite new shape... That shape mixed with such a slim body is orgasmic. I'm not a big fan of solid finishes... But that one... It kind of makes me regret having ordered my DC727 in tung oil.





IbanezShredderB said:


> Holy shit, dude! That just screams sexy.





Rokkaholic said:


> Holy fuck thats beautiful. Bonus points for purple





MetalGravy said:


> METALLIC PURPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! om nom nom nom





budda said:


> Loving your finish choice, sir





Triple7 said:


> That has got to be the sexiest Rico I have seen so far, congrats dude!




thank you all so much!!!
and thanks to the others that I wasn't able to fit in the multiple quote thing



theo said:


> Personally I would leave the Dimarzio Pups in there..
> what are you doing with them once you've had them removed? you should sell them to me



if you want to pay the shipping, sure will


----------



## AChRush1349 (May 10, 2010)

How's it feel? And should I save up all my monies for something like this, or buy an agile Septor and get a custom rico later?


----------



## White Cluster (May 10, 2010)

Wow


----------



## jsousa (May 10, 2010)

AChRush1349 said:


> How's it feel? And should I save up all my monies for something like this, or buy an agile Septor and get a custom rico later?



Feels awesome, and I'm usually not a painted neck fan
def get a custom guitar man. Other stuff just doesn't stack up--


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 10, 2010)

I.LOVE.THIS!

congrats alot!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 10, 2010)

Definitely sexy! I have an orange slim line Jekyll in production. Basically the same guitar, but with a Hipshot. Pure awesome.

I'd be extremely happy with that man. Could possibly be the sexiest Rico 7 to date.


----------



## mrhankey87 (May 10, 2010)

OMG. IT'S GODLY. 

congratz on a really beautiful guitar!!!


----------



## Bungle (May 10, 2010)

*SPLOOGE!*


----------



## mikernaut (May 10, 2010)

WOW Joe that is sooo baller! And it's killin me cuz I can't wait to get my Jek 7. 

The slim version looks stellar.


----------



## -K4G- (May 10, 2010)

Love the finish. 
Congrats!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 10, 2010)

This is GOTM material.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 10, 2010)

Bungle said:


> *SPLOOGE!*



Awwhhhh that's a shame....NKD (New Keyboard Day) soon, Bungle?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 10, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> This is GOTM material.



+100000


----------



## Malacoda (May 10, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT JIZZ EVERYWHERE... except I agree with the camo thing.


----------



## jsousa (May 10, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> This is GOTM material.





DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> +100000



thanks guys 



mikernaut said:


> WOW Joe that is sooo baller! And it's killin me cuz I can't wait to get my Jek 7.
> 
> The slim version looks stellar.



thanks man! yea im pumped to see yours as well


----------



## bulb (May 10, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous!
man i am seeing a lot of awesome fucking ricos on here as of late, and they are all really different too, now that is a true custom shop right there!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2010)

Holy F.


----------



## shadowlife (May 10, 2010)

Very cool. It's always nice to see someone get a guitar that has all the little tweaks they really want. Congrats!


----------



## Metalus (May 10, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> For those who are curious, this guitar was part of a special run I'm doing with Bernie of slim-line Jekyll 7s and 8s for my store. Joe wanted his a little bit different and got his modded, but the basic idea is the same:
> 
> Jekyll 727 or 828
> Slim line body
> ...



 PLEEEEEEEEAAAASEEEE tell me that the slim line body will eventually become a production model. That coupled with the thin shred neck is basically everything ive wanted in a guitar 

Oh who am i kidding i would pay for a Rico custom JUST for that body and the neck


----------



## jsousa (May 11, 2010)

Metalus said:


> PLEEEEEEEEAAAASEEEE tell me that the slim line body will eventually become a production model. That coupled with the thin shred neck is basically everything ive wanted in a guitar
> 
> Oh who am i kidding i would pay for a Rico custom JUST for that body and the neck



fyi to all - the slim line body as found in nick's run is nowhere near as slim or contoured as the 727S I have ordered. it is slightly slimmer then a standard rico body, but isnt near the slimness found here. thanks!


----------



## Hollowway (May 11, 2010)

Sweet, man! Once again my Rico Jr GAS got kicked up another notch!


----------



## Bungle (May 11, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Awwhhhh that's a shame....NKD (New Keyboard Day) soon, Bungle?


Thankfully I'm at work, so they have to replace the keyboard I just glued shut.

This guitar is just more GAS on the fire.... First Caparison, then a Tele, then a Vox, then a Carvin and now a BRJ? I'm supposed to be saving for a house for fuck sake


----------



## mikernaut (May 11, 2010)

So the question needs to be asked, do you notice any tonal differences with the thin body versus the regular when comparing it to your silver BRJ? 

I used to love my old Ibanez Saber 540 ltd and now this pops up. The thin is sleak and just looks sooo right with the jekyll horns.


----------



## jsousa (May 11, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> So the question needs to be asked, do you notice any tonal differences with the thin body versus the regular when comparing it to your silver BRJ?
> 
> I used to love my old Ibanez Saber 540 ltd and now this pops up. The thin is sleak and just looks sooo right with the jekyll horns.



the thin body doesn't take from the guitar tonally at all. it really would seem a mystery, but i contribute it mostly due to the all mahogany construction (nice and warm, and im sure excellent timbers  ) and the fact that the kahler doesnt route through the body. it sounds closer to an SG/Les paul vs the bright snap a maple neck-thru has (although its much more djenty than any gibson ive played  ; as you cant ignore that yes, it is significantly thinner)


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## poopyalligator (May 11, 2010)

Damn that is a sexy guitar. I think I might be putting a deposit down on one of these guys soon.


----------



## XxXPete (May 11, 2010)

NICE AXE F ME!! Hows the neck on that baby?


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 11, 2010)

Absolutely stunning axe, mate! Congratulations!


----------



## AhsanU (May 11, 2010)

Jesus tap dancing christ, Bernie can really make beautiful guitars. If only I had the patience to wait a year for a guitar to be made.

Congrats man, that thing is an absolute beauty.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 11, 2010)

Rick said:


> Holy F.



For a second I thought it was going to be the puke smiley 

+1 Rick.


----------



## playstopause (May 11, 2010)

Very nice axe! Congrats!


----------



## Krullnar (May 11, 2010)

It is so radical that you would put those camo-ish covered pups in that. Inspirational, man. \m/


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 11, 2010)

Krullnar said:


> It is so radical that you would put those camo-ish covered pups in that. Inspirational, man. \m/



I'm waiting to see how that is going to look


----------



## alvaro (May 11, 2010)

Congrats, by far the best looking BR i have ever seen. Very very nice


----------



## JaeSwift (May 11, 2010)

Ok, I'de get a body shape exactly like that if I were to get a BRJ, dont care for the costs.

Congrats on quite possibly the most awesome guitar I have ever seen


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 11, 2010)

Gorgeous guitar. I wish I could get past the asymmetry of that model as it does take away a little aesthetically, but I bet it plays and feels awesome. I love thin-bodied guitars like the Sabres and SLSMG.


----------



## matt397 (May 11, 2010)

jsousa said:


>


That carpet design is sweet. oh ya, sick Bernie Rico, I love the slim look.


----------



## Joel (May 11, 2010)

GOTM!


----------



## GeoMantic (May 11, 2010)

techdeath16 said:


> GOTM!



I second that. That guitar is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (May 11, 2010)

Congrats man! Blank Ebony Fret board FTW!


----------



## thesimo (May 11, 2010)

GOTFM!

holy shit zimbloth!! i wantt!!


----------



## possumkiller (May 11, 2010)

That is definitly the sexiest thing Ive ever seen come out of BRJs shop. Congrats!


----------



## zimbloth (May 11, 2010)

thesimo said:


> GOTFM!
> 
> holy shit zimbloth!! i wantt!!



Go for it! I've got some still available. Just be aware they have Original Floyds not Kahlers, and have FULL binding not just neck & headstock. Of course if you want something custom I can help you there too as a dealer.


----------



## larry (May 11, 2010)

WOW!!!
i haven't really gassed for other rico jr's 
i've seen. but holy shit man! that thing is hot!

excellent guitar sir!! 
high 5!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 11, 2010)

Wow man, that looks amazing, I bet it's awesome in every way.


----------



## jsousa (May 12, 2010)

XxXPete said:


> NICE AXE F ME!! Hows the neck on that baby?



Its awesome, so thin and comfortable


----------



## jsousa (May 12, 2010)

Thanks to all


----------



## thesimo (May 13, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Go for it! I've got some still available. Just be aware they have Original Floyds not Kahlers, and have FULL binding not just neck & headstock. Of course if you want something custom I can help you there too as a dealer.



I totally wud if not for the TAT 

floyd is > than kahler IMO anyways, hehe


----------



## jsousa (May 13, 2010)

thesimo said:


> I totally wud if not for the TAT
> 
> floyd is > than kahler IMO anyways, hehe



not imo


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 13, 2010)

Congrats man, Rico's solid finished are the best in the world, and it still amazes me everytime I see one.
The body and the headstock look awesome. Best Rico Headstock ever. The binding adds some class to it, and it doesn't look as agressive as always. cheers man, and have fun!


----------



## jsousa (May 13, 2010)

daemon barbeque said:


> Congrats man, Rico's solid finished are the best in the world, and it still amazes me everytime I see one.
> The body and the headstock look awesome. Best Rico Headstock ever. The binding adds some class to it, and it doesn't look as agressive as always. cheers man, and have fun!



Cheers man, thnx


----------



## thesimo (May 13, 2010)

god, i wish my custom looked this good


----------



## jsousa (May 14, 2010)

thesimo said:


> god, i wish my custom looked this good



your custom is great bro--


----------



## Cadavuh (May 14, 2010)

I demand pics when the BKPs are in


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 14, 2010)

Holy tits! That thing is sexy, purple, and extremely thin! The finish reminds me of the JPX. Really nice score dude, my jealousy ratings are off the charts


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 14, 2010)

Oh fuck do want


----------



## NickB11 (May 14, 2010)

Awesome guitar...love the color. White pickups would looks sexxxy in that!


----------



## jsousa (May 14, 2010)

Thanks again to all. 

I can't wait to get it backkkkkkkk


----------



## Izebecool (May 14, 2010)

jsousa said:


> Thanks again to all.
> 
> I can't wait to get it backkkkkkkk



When are you suppose to be getting it back?

I know everyone here is anxious to see what its going to sound/look like.

Such an awesome guitar!


----------



## jsousa (May 14, 2010)

Izebecool said:


> When are you suppose to be getting it back?
> 
> I know everyone here is anxious to see what its going to sound/look like.
> 
> Such an awesome guitar!



Mid next week--my tech was a little backed up


----------



## yacker (May 14, 2010)

jsousa said:


> Mid next week--my tech was a little backed up



My head would explode. Such a cock tease to have the guitar you've waited so long for, just to have it out of your possession again.


----------



## jsousa (May 14, 2010)

I agree.

Well...does anyone want to buy the DiMarzios when it returns?


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 14, 2010)

Holy Shit.


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 14, 2010)

Dude that is an epic guitar  I can't wait for my BRJ to get here 



AhsanU said:


> If only I had the patience to wait a year for a guitar to be made.



They don't even take that long dude  I ordered mine about 8 months ago and it will probably be done soon - that's with some SERIOUS delays.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 14, 2010)

jsousa said:


> Body Thickness:
> 
> IMAGE
> 
> ...



You mean thinness, right?
That's a really mean looking guitar, the purple looks awesome!


----------



## phantasm (May 14, 2010)

What is a lipstick jack? I'm assuming its a recessed jack. Could you post a pic please? I may want to add that to the order I have in.


----------



## jsousa (May 15, 2010)

phantasm said:


> What is a lipstick jack? I'm assuming its a recessed jack. Could you post a pic please? I may want to add that to the order I have in.



ill get a pic when i get the guitar back. it basically means recessed, yes. the jack is a singular contained unit, vs having a mounting plate, etc.

nice screen name btw


----------



## phantasm (May 15, 2010)

Thanks! I think I want that. I just never saw any of the other Ricos with that style jack. Your guitar is awesome btw. I just ordered mine. It will be forever. 



jsousa said:


> ill get a pic when i get the guitar back. it basically means recessed, yes. the jack is a singular contained unit, vs having a mounting plate, etc.
> 
> nice screen name btw


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 15, 2010)

gooooood...... god....... SCORE. nice guitar, man, enjoy!


----------



## TimSE (May 15, 2010)

the white binding is sick!


----------



## masterblaster (May 16, 2010)

UMMM! THIS GUITAR IS AMAZING!!!

LOVE THE CAMO BKPs, but I like slightly estravagant guitars. This guitar has everything I would ever want, probably would be the end all for me. How do you like the Kahler? I love the slim body too, I was looking at Parkers, but this is looks like the best of both worlds. 


KILLER GUITAR MAN, time to change the pants





jsousa said:


> they are actually quite a bit darker in real life then depicted in the picture nick took of them. I think it matches quite nicely, if slightly extravagant


----------



## jsousa (May 24, 2010)

masterblaster said:


> UMMM! THIS GUITAR IS AMAZING!!!
> 
> LOVE THE CAMO BKPs, but I like slightly estravagant guitars. This guitar has everything I would ever want, probably would be the end all for me. How do you like the Kahler? I love the slim body too, I was looking at Parkers, but this is looks like the best of both worlds.
> 
> ...



thanks man, the camo bkp are amazing, yes 

the kahler is super nice, high quality build, but i need to have more time with it. i mostly wanted it so i can have the option of a trem, but also something super tweakable/adjustable for supremely low/perfect action. also i use the bridge locked down 99% of the time, so its awesome having tuning stability and fine tuners


----------



## jsousa (May 28, 2010)

this guitar of perfection is back in my hands. after a LONGGGG delay due to my tech being backed up, i finally was able to pick it up. 
its...perfect. 
the coldsweats just, blew me away! so tight, unbelievably clear, and organically djentastic!!!


here is a preliminary pic i took with my nexus one until I can get some good pictures in sunlight tomorrow, let me know what you guys think  :


----------



## technomancer (May 29, 2010)

Not digging those covers with the purple, burnt chrome would have been cooler 

Still a beautiful guitar


----------



## Izebecool (May 29, 2010)

jsousa said:


> this guitar of perfection is back in my hands. after a LONGGGG delay due to my tech being backed up, i finally was able to pick it up.
> its...perfect.
> the coldsweats just, blew me away! so tight, unbelievably clear, and organically djentastic!!!
> 
> ...



Omg looks so awesome with the BKPs in it. Those camo covers really look great . Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## jsousa (May 29, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Not digging those covers with the purple, burnt chrome would have been cooler
> 
> Still a beautiful guitar



thanks man, although of course i think the camo pups look fab w/purple   



Izebecool said:


> Omg looks so awesome with the BKPs in it. Those camo covers really look great . Cant wait to see more pics!



thanks a lot man! ill hopefully get pics, (front and back this time,) and possibly video demo/overview. I hope to one day maybe soon get a line 6 ux1 with an sm57 for some good tone demos, and something like a fliphd usb camera, so i can begin my planned youtube blow up


----------



## Malacoda (May 29, 2010)

It looks better than I expected with the camo, but I still think just plain black would have been the hottest.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 29, 2010)

Fuck off with the GAS inducing pictures, I'm saving for a down payment on a house


----------



## thesimo (May 29, 2010)

yeah gas fo sho!!


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 29, 2010)

that is FUCKING HOT!!!!!


----------



## BrainArt (May 29, 2010)

God damn, dude! That is fucking sexy with the BKPs, I agree that burnt chrome or straight up black would have blended much better with the purple, but the camo pups still look awesome as.


----------



## technomancer (May 29, 2010)

jsousa said:


> thanks man, although of course i think the camo pups look fab w/purple



And that is the important thing since it's your guitar


----------



## Joeywilson (May 29, 2010)

jsousa said:


> this guitar of perfection is back in my hands. after a LONGGGG delay due to my tech being backed up, i finally was able to pick it up.
> its...perfect.
> the coldsweats just, blew me away! so tight, unbelievably clear, and organically djentastic!!!
> 
> ...



I.JUST.POOED!

That actually looks like the perfect guitar.

Will Bernie do these without a painted neck?


----------



## Rigor Mortis (May 29, 2010)

Great score dude. Looks killer. That finish is orgasmic.. I think its my 2nd favorite next to Used666's KxK he posted a while back. 

Definately sexy. Grats bro


----------



## zimbloth (May 29, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## simonXsludge (May 29, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Not digging those covers with the purple, burnt chrome would have been cooler


i'm actually surprised how well it works. +1 on burnt chrome covers anyways though.


----------



## usagi (May 29, 2010)

Wow! I hope Bernie has some of those slim models for sale this summer.


----------



## zimbloth (May 29, 2010)

usagi said:


> Wow! I hope Bernie has some of those slim models for sale this summer.



There are some available actually. The slim-line idea was something I came up with while discussing a special run for my shop last fall w/ Bernie. Those are all now about finished (Joe's here was one among them, though he had it modded a bit further). More info here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...-8-string-custom-run-from-the-axe-palace.html



shitson said:


> i'm actually surprised how well it works. +1 on burnt chrome covers anyways though.



Yeah burnt chrome definitely would have looked better but theyre still very cool. Burnt chromes are the coolest shit ever...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 29, 2010)

Man that's sexy!
My only problem is the toggle/pot config, but it's your guitar, so all that matters, really, is that you like it.
I would be so careful when moving that guitar, though, that finish is too frickin' beautiful to risk nicking it against a doorway or a bed post.


----------



## jsousa (May 30, 2010)

thanks to all!

hopefully sometime next week ill have some TIME to get up more pics/vids


----------



## ridner (Jun 7, 2010)

HOLY SHIT this is nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## yacker (Jun 7, 2010)

hmm.....more pics?


----------



## jsousa (Jun 7, 2010)

been super busy lately, ill try getting more stuff up asap


----------



## Corwin (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 10, 2010)

just checked this out again, and i think my balls are the bluest they´ve ever been.

it just looks so damn amazing!


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (Jun 10, 2010)

That my friends, is one sexy bitch. Lately, I've really been digging the look of a slanted neck pickup. Congrats!


----------



## jsousa (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks a ton to everyone!!!


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I call "dibs" if you ever wanna sell that one


----------



## rbee (Jun 14, 2010)

congrats on NGD! Looks like a hybrid, Parker nitefly and caparison dellinger . Hope you'll be happy with it! Great guitars overall.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 14, 2010)

Quick question about the Kahler, notice any issue with string bending? That's my only concern with getting a Kahler on anything. An OFR would be awesome in that, but the sustain block might pose an issue, even if you get a short brass block.


----------



## jsousa (Jun 18, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Quick question about the Kahler, notice any issue with string bending? That's my only concern with getting a Kahler on anything. An OFR would be awesome in that, but the sustain block might pose an issue, even if you get a short brass block.



i actually can't honestly give a comment as I predominately use the guitar locked down. yet, im sure its not that big a deal...


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mannnnnn i want that thing! GAS!


----------



## movingpictures (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Joe, just checking this out! Thats one Badass guitar!

It was nice to meet you and thanks for the CL7.
Dave


----------



## spawnsc (Aug 8, 2010)

awesome guitar man, but i think the pickups you had before looked better then the camo.


----------



## jsousa (Aug 8, 2010)

movingpictures said:


> Hi Joe, just checking this out! Thats one Badass guitar!
> 
> It was nice to meet you and thanks for the CL7.
> Dave



oh no doubt! thanks again, let me know how you like it


----------



## movingpictures (Aug 8, 2010)

jsousa said:


> oh no doubt! thanks again, let me know how you like it



Its a step up from the Blaze i had in it. i have the bar installed towards the neck as Dimarzio suggests. It has a tighter low end and more mids for sure. Im still tweaking it... Here it is in the Dark Swirl....


----------

